# Oberon charm question



## bkw (Jan 10, 2010)

It's possible that I'm having a dim bulb moment, but... I've seen quite a few great photos on this board of Oberland covers with the charm attached, maybe via the button loop?  Would someone please tell me how they did this.  I just got my new cover today ( Forest in dark green  and I'm so excited) and  I can't wait to be all set up.  Ya know, it's just as pretty as I hoped and everyone said.  Tia


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Go inside your cover, underneath the black portion (between the outside and inside layers) and you'll be able to reach in and push the end of the bungee back thru the hole. Then thread your charm on it and push back thru the hole. Really easy and only takes a few seconds. Enjoy!


----------



## bkw (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you, KindleGirl.  I just wanted to make sure I didn't break anything within the first 15 seconds.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh! Thanks for the tip! I just attached my charm! The nice thing is it is now easier to get the bungie off to open and close the book! Cool.
Not to mention it looks totally cool!


----------



## sarajaner (Dec 29, 2009)

Do all covers come with a charm?  I don't think I got a charm with my Tree of Life cover.  It was a Christmas present, so I can't be sure it wasn't in the original box.  I did get the extra bungies.  Is the charm a new addition?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oberon generally sends a charm with each order as a Thank You gift. Most of the time they send 1 per order so if the person who purchased your cover as a gift ordered more than one cover, she may not have included it with yours (or kept it for herself)


----------



## sarajaner (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, I see.  My sister only ordered one, and I don't think she'd have kept the charm, but I'll ask her.  Maybe it was missed in the box.


----------



## sarajaner (Dec 29, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know how impressed with Oberon I am.  I emailed them about the not getting a charm, and they sent me one out right away, as it was an oversight that I didn't receive one.  I am just so impressed with this company!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think it could be missed in the box..


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

I used a little jump ring to attach it to the bungee.  Then the charm lies flat against the cover.  You can get a pack of them for about $1 at craft stores, or ask a friend who makes jewelry or does beading if you can have one.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^that's a great idea.  That's the only thing I did not like about the charm is that it didn't lay flat.
deb


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

What does the charms look like? Can someone show me a picture and tell me how it could damage the kindle?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Winter9 said:


> What does the charms look like? Can someone show me a picture and tell me how it could damage the kindle?


It's a small, round pewter charm. People often attach them to the bungee cord that wraps around the front button to keep the cover closed. If you pull on the bungee, it snaps like a rubberband. If the charm strikes the Kindle screen, it can crack it.

If I remember correctly, it was a child of one of our members who pulled on the bungee and cracked the screen.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah okay  still would be nice to see a picture though.


----------



## shamrocker (Jan 21, 2010)

Go here on the Oberon web site: http://www.oberondesign.com/charm.php

I have the Celtic Hounds in wine and they sent me the one in the middle on the charms cover page, perfect, matches the cover button on my cover!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

shamrocker said:


> Go here on the Oberon web site: http://www.oberondesign.com/charm.php
> 
> I have the Celtic Hounds in wine and they sent me the one in the middle on the charms cover page, perfect, matches the cover button on my cover!


Oh gah!!! How did I miss those?!! I lost my charm for my Kindle cover, and I asked them to charge me for a replacement in my order, but am not sure if they sent it or not. REALLY wish I would have seen those when I ordered...sigh...


----------

